# Power Supply - where from?



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

My sister and I are having similar intermittent problems with TiVo so I suggested she orders a couple of power supply units. I could have sworn they were about &#163;12 a pop, but cheapest she could find was &#163;29.

Although she's already ordered 2, does anyone know anywhere cheaper than tivoheaven?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

on ebay at &#163;23.00 code 270124153038

Automan.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

randap said:


> does anyone know anywhere cheaper than tivoheaven?


Where's Pete77 when you need him, eh?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Where's Pete77 when you need him, eh?


Your wish is my command sire and I can report that there has been a swingeing, monopolistic and quite extortionate price increase on Tivo power supplies over at www.tivoland.com/spare_parts.html that means they are now charging £23.99 delivered for a power supply compared to about £7 including delivery a year or so ago.:down:

This spiralling price situation seems to have been in part triggered by a famine of new Tivo power supplies possibly caused by a certain other Tivo upgrading firm frequently suggesting that a new power supply was a panacea for all manner of Tivo ills thus in turn causing power supplies at the previously low prices to be frivolously purchased and horded by many Tivo owners who have not so far used them (largely because changing a power supply is not in fact an easy 30 minute job as suggested on a certain website but is in fact a right pain in the neck if you have never done it before).

But over at http://www.tivoheaven.co.uk/psu.htm we find they are charging an even more whopping £29 for a power supply delivered or £26 if you buy one with a hard drive upgrade or something else from Tivoheaven.

Its fair to point out that this brings power supplies for Tivo S1s back closer to to what they have cost all along in the USA (what something actually far cheaper in the UK than the USA I hear you cry). Tivo S1 power supplies in the UK were in fact ridicuously and unnaturally cheap when a couple of suppliers were dumping their stocks a couple of years ago. But now this dumped stock has been exhausted due to the panic buying of power supplies caused by factors mentioned earlier in my post.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> This situation seems to have been largely triggered by a famine of new Tivo power supplies caused by a certain other Tivo upgrading firm frequently suggesting that a new power supply was a panacea for all manner of Tivo ills thus in turn causing power supplies at the previously low prices to be frivolously purchased and horded by many Tivo owners who have not so far used them


So Blindlemon helped a competitor's sales figures and helped people get a cheap spare PSU? How selfless, well done Blindlemon!



Pete77 said:


> (largely because changing a power supply is not in fact an easy 30 minute job as suggested on a certain website but is in fact a right pain in the neck if you have never done it before).


Untrue. I didn't time myself but it was pretty simple once I knew how to get the old one off.

(It is true that I nearly killed myself, but this was due to my own stupidity as opposed to the complexity of the task)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> This situation seems to have been largely triggered by a famine of new Tivo power supplies caused by a certain other Tivo upgrading firm frequently suggesting that a new power supply was a panacea for all manner of Tivo ills [...] this dumped stock has been exhausted due to the panic buying of power supplies caused by factors mentioned earlier in my post.


Pete, you seem to have conveniently forgotten the threads I started a few years ago:-

What price would you pay for a spare PSU?
Price confirmed for new PSUs

These threads resulted in me obtaining and supplying about 150 PSUs to forum members *at cost* for the explicit purpose of using as 'spares'.

It was only *after* performing this service to the forum members that I started stocking PSUs at monopilstic ultra-capitalist prices on my website 



Pete77 said:


> changing a power supply is not in fact an easy 30 minute job as suggested on a certain website but is in fact a right pain in the neck if you have never done it before).


It all depends on whether you can summon up the chutzpa to cut those cable ties!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

<<----



randap said:


> Although she's already ordered 2, does anyone know anywhere cheaper than tivoheaven?


I couldn't possibly comment.... 
<<----



pete77 said:


> changing a power supply is not in fact an easy 30 minute job


That depends on how long you spend debating whether to cut the cable tie or not


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Pete, you seem to have conveniently forgotten the threads I started a few years ago:-
> 
> What price would you pay for a spare PSU?
> Price confirmed for new PSUs
> ...


You are right I had forgotten about that as I think the event must have pre-dated my own awareness of Tivo power supplies needing to be replaced at all and Thomson (or their Irish licensee) then knocking the bottom out of the market for Tivo power supplies and other spares (eg remotes) by dumping their entire remaining Tivo manufacturing and repairing stocks.

Thankyou for reminding us though of your earlier munificence to the UK Tivo community before you became a ruthless profit focused capitalist.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks like you could make a saving by looking here http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/accessories.php


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> That depends on how long you spend debating whether to cut the cable tie or not


ROFLMAO 

I was just looking for exactly that thread - and found it - but you beat me to it  

Good to see I wasn't the only one who remembered that little fiasco....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> <<----I couldn't possibly comment....
> <<----


But now you have prompted me to realise that you also stock these items (which I was formerly unaware of) so I cannot but help note that www.tivocentral.co.uk is only asking a bargain basement £19 delivered for a Tivo S1 power supply. OK that's presumably on a normal 2 or 3 day post but I don't think most people are in such a desperate hurry for their new power supply unless their old one has failed altogether.

See www.tivocentral.co.uk/accessories.php



> That depends on how long you spend debating whether to cut the cable tie or not


Hey that's uncalled for from somebody who usually spends his time trying to give you a fair crack of the Tivo upgrading whip. And did Raisltin not just admit that he nearly electrocuted himself installing his new power supply. The fact of the matter is that changing power supplies is a dangerous business if you have not had suitable training in the matter. You will recall how in the days before PCs we were always steadfastly advised never to open the cover of our electronic devices to prevent just such a mishap from occurring.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Found tivoland doing them on ebay at £19 + p&p. I guess they are just more expensive now.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

randap said:


> I guess they are just more expensive now.


Indeed they are.

I guess I'll have to put _my_ prices up too or Pete won't be able to call me a monopolistic ultra-capitalist any longer...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> I was just looking for exactly that thread - and found it - but you beat me to it
> 
> Good to see I wasn't the only one who remembered that little fiasco....


Careful or at this rate you two will soon be arranging a power lunch somewhere off the M5 or M6 to discuss future Tivo upgrading prices or even a possible joint venture.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

randap said:


> Found tivoland doing them on ebay at £19 + p&p. I guess they are just more expensive now.


But £19 including free p&p at www.tivocentral.co.uk

But not by overnight Special Delivery though as blindlemon will obviously want me to point out.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> But not by overnight Special Delivery though as blindlemon will obviously want me to point out.


Thanks for the implied plug Pete  

Unfortunately I'm out of stock at the moment - had a bit of a run on them recently....


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> But £19 including free p&p at www.tivocentral.co.uk
> 
> But not by overnight Special Delivery though as blindlemon will obviously want me to point out.


Bindlemon, any chance of a retrospective price match he he! More fool me for not searching as rigourously as normal. ;-)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

randap said:


> Bindlemon, any chance of a retrospective price match he he!


I think the TivoHeaven price promise is more along the same lines as that of Harrods or Marks & Spencer's grocery section.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I wonder if http://www.satcure.co.uk would like to offer a capacitor replacement kit as they are for Thomson Sky HD boxes?

Automan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Automan said:


> I wonder if satcare.co.uk would like to offer a capacitor replacement kit as they are for Thomson Sky HD boxes?.


I doubt there's any money in it given the number of Tivos that might now need one and the still relatively low price of Tivo power supplies - at least from the cheapest supplier in the marketplace...........


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

But at least the caps would be new.
I suspect any "new" Tivo PSU we buy will likely have components as old as our Tivo's

http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page12.htm#hd

Please note I got the website address wrong in earlier post, whoops!

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Automan said:


> Please note I got the website address [satcure.co.uk] wrong in earlier post, [satcare.co.uk] whoops!


Yes, and satcare.co.uk was sitting there unregistered waiting for me to buy it ... so I did, cheers :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Automan said:


> http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page12.htm#hd


That replacement fan for the Thomson and Sky boxes looks remarkably familiar.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

mikerr said:


> Yes, and satcare.co.uk was sitting there unregistered waiting for me to buy it ... so I did, cheers :up:


Well done 

Automan.


----------

